# 2004 330Ci excessive wind noise?



## sigurros (May 23, 2003)

I did ED in November and am awaiting my car's redelivery.

The car's finally here in California, but I asked my dealer to get the car checked out for excessive wind noise that I experienced at high speed (>75 mph) while I was driving in Europe. My plan was to pick up the car after the problem's fixed.

However, the dealer called today to tell me that this is not something that they can fix - they cited it's a design flaw with the 2004 3coupe sidemirror (for creating the noise), and told me that they've heard several similar complaints already. They claim the windows and doors are shut tight.

I'd like to know if other 04 3coupe owners have this same issue? I kind of think this excuse's bogus, but thought I'd ask you guys first to see if any one has had similar experience.


----------



## damiandbmw (Dec 27, 2003)

*Wind noise.*



sigurros said:


> I did ED in November and am awaiting my car's redelivery.
> 
> The car's finally here in California, but I asked my dealer to get the car checked out for excessive wind noise that I experienced at high speed (>75 mph) while I was driving in Europe. My plan was to pick up the car after the problem's fixed.
> 
> ...


I have no problem - 500 miles.


----------



## Chnsky545i (Nov 10, 2003)

*Wind noise*

This is very subjective, each person has their own opinion about excessive. 
What type of tires do you have? I have heard that on the 5 series people have had alot of wind noise with the non-sport style tires.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Chnsky545i said:


> This is very subjective, each person has their own opinion about excessive.
> What type of tires do you have? I have heard that on the 5 series people have had alot of wind noise with the non-sport style tires.


What a bizarre scenario - more wind noise with narrower, taller tyres!

Doubtless it's because what wind noise there is is thrown into relief by the relative silence from the tyres.

Last I looked the "2004" door mirror was exactly the same as every other E46 coupe door mirror. Excessive wind noise - if indeed your car is significantly noisier than other coupes - is probably cause by a malajusted door or window. But don't expect complete quietude - this isn't a Town Car, or even a 5 series for that matter.


----------



## Mapman (May 26, 2003)

6 months and about 7k miles with my Ci and I still think that it's just about the quietest car that I've ever owned.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I had the same issue on my 2001 330Ci and at first it drove me crazy but after the dealer couldn't fix it and said it's normal I got used to it and in time forgot about it.

This is a very common and if you search here or roadfly you will find many complaints on it. 

I have driven easily over 15 E46's and they all vary in windnoise. Some were worse then others but there were very few that didn't have it. My current 330i has the windnoise from the right rear window and I never asked to have it fixed . . .

I hate to tell you this but your going to have to get past it since I never heard of the dealer fixing this and I've been following the boards for over 4 yrs.

It's an inherent design flaw . . . hopefully on the next model it wil lbe corrected.


Also keep in mind that the car is so tight and quiet this is one of the very few noises that are left over . . . some say the reason you hear it so clearly is because the car is so quiet.

Try playing with your mirror and drive with it in the up position to see if you still hear the same noise . . .


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Mine seems to be pretty loud as well. I do think it is from the mirror, and most likely nothing could be done. I'll just deal with it.


----------



## Freaky_Monkey (Mar 7, 2003)

sigurros said:


> The car's finally here in California, but I asked my dealer to get the car checked out for excessive wind noise that I experienced at high speed (>75 mph) while I was driving in Europe.


Of course, there's one obvious solution... drive slower


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Freaky_Monkey said:


> Of course, there's one obvious solution... drive slower


Well, you can get a different mirror, from M3 maybe...


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

F1Crazy said:


> Well, you can get a different mirror, from M3 maybe...


Exactly... M3 mirrors are smaller and appear to be more aerodynamic. If you think this is contributing to the problem, switch them out!


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

Turn up the radio volume..or better yet drive with the windows down and the sunroof open..I gauranty you won't haer the mirrors.


----------



## crap_shoot (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't think the mirrors have anything to do with the wind noise in my Ci. If it's really bad, I can cut it down sometimes by opening and then closing my window, getting a better seal. I just figured all frameless window cars have the same noise.

An above post had a good point about the car being so quiet to begin with making it easier to hear all noise.

I really notice it in the rain...it sounds like water is spraying into my car through my driver door...I hear a constant "spray" sound.

...then I crank the stereo, and all is right with the world.


----------



## sigurros (May 23, 2003)

Hi all,

Thanks for the responses.
I am not too upset about it.
The only gripe I have is that the noise interferes with my music listening pleasure.
Guess I will just have to crank the music up a notch or two  

And yes, wind noise is a subjective thing for sure, but this one seems unreasonably loud. I love listening to the engine sound.. but excessive wind noise - I can do without.

I suppose I'll pick up the car and drive it for a while and see whether it still bothers me. Oh.. driving slow is definitely not an option :rofl:


----------



## 330iCanada (Apr 2, 2003)

mquetel said:


> Exactly... M3 mirrors are smaller and appear to be more aerodynamic. If you think this is contributing to the problem, switch them out!


Is there DIY for the M3 to 330i mirror conversion?


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

"I still think that it's just about the quietest car that I've ever owned."

Ditto


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

330iCanada said:


> Is there DIY for the M3 to 330i mirror conversion?


Do some searches here and on E46Fanatics. I'm sure there is plenty of DIY info available... there was a group buy here, on M3 mirrors some months ago.


----------



## outpost22 (Dec 29, 2003)

Mine doesn't have any "wind" noise, even up to 95 mph. I get a little "road" noise from the tires, but not wind


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

outpost22 said:


> Mine doesn't have any "wind" noise, even up to 95 mph. I get a little "road" noise from the tires, but not wind


Your pretty lucky . . . that is pretty cool to have one that doesn't make that windnoise :thumbup:


----------



## leswong1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Road Noise*



sigurros said:


> I did ED in November and am awaiting my car's redelivery.
> 
> The car's finally here in California, but I asked my dealer to get the car checked out for excessive wind noise that I experienced at high speed (>75 mph) while I was driving in Europe. My plan was to pick up the car after the problem's fixed.
> 
> ...


I get road noise from the rear of car. Is it the Michelin Pilots?


----------



## mscoins (Oct 11, 2003)

No wind noise noticed at 75+. Car has 4600 miles and runs 18" wheels with Pilot Sports. Might check the top window seal for defects and that the window seats properly.


----------



## sigurros (May 23, 2003)

I've had mine for two weeks now, and it's very noticeable at 75 mph. I think perhaps the side mirrors contribute to the noise, but I still think there oughtta be something that can be done about it beside replacing the mirrors. I'll probably take care of this when I have to take it in for other works.


----------



## whjeffs (May 28, 2002)

My 02 330Ci had the wind noise on the drivers side. I had the dealer try to fix it once (they said they luricated the seals) but it didn't make any difference. Fortunately, the 04 330Ci that replaced it does not have the wind noise. It was very annoying driving on the highway with the windows up.


----------



## sigurros (May 23, 2003)

It's funny that my dealer refused to look into the problem, blaming the win noise comes from (and only from) the redesigned mirror in the 2004 Ci. I was like f*** that, but decided to adopt more of a wait and see approach at the time. After having driven it for 2+ weeks now since picking it up from re-delivery, I am quite certain it's NOT just the side mirror.

It does sound like it's a manufacturing issue - apparently some 2004 330 cars are dead quiet while others are dead noisy. I happen to have one of the latters.. sigh. Congrats on yours!


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

I get moderate wind noise above 100 MPH in the M3  Most of the noise I get comes from the tires.


----------

